# Behold the Chinese Fatty



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I was sitting around trying to come up with a good new fatty idea and I got to thinking I love Chinese food why don't I put that in a fatty. Well off to the local chinese buffet for two to go boxes and ta dah you have a chinese fatty. 



My favorite the honey chicken. 


Pepper chicken.


I can't remember what this is called but it is beef sliced with onion and some kick to it. 


All rolled and ready to go. I forgot to get a pic with bacon on it. 


All done just resting a bit. 


All sliced.


A close up of two of them.


The other two close up. 


I loved them but next time I would make them with less rice. If you don't cut a big piece they just want to fall apart. I also served them with some sweet and sour sauce on the side. I tried cooking them hotter than normal (275) and they were done in two hours. Thanks for looking.


----------



## yount (Feb 21, 2010)

nice and washed down with a k-light smoothie


----------



## acemakr (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice - can you picture what we'd all look like if we ate like that every day?







 for creativity.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 21, 2010)

great idea and seems they came out great too


----------



## wingman (Feb 21, 2010)

Good god man! I just drooled all over my keyboard and monitor... Those are the most amazing fatties I have seen to date. I'm definitely going to have to try this. I love Chinese food so wrapping it with sausage and bacon is nothing short of euphoria!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

really nice,  I used to think ABT's were  a blank canvas for what you could put in them, but I now think Fatties have no bounds.

great creativity.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

Well we had some people over lastnight and we put a big dent into the fatty's. I only have two little pieces left.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree the possibilities are endless to what you can fill these things with. I have a few other ideas up my sleeve as well. I can't wait to make them.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 21, 2010)

did you use sausage or ground pork.............i have a great filling for potstickers that would be good for that. great idea!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2010)

I used a mix of Pork sausage and our venison burger. I normally mix pork sausage with our venison sausage so I get more fatty and don't have to buy so much pork sausage. The venison burger is so lean that it needs some fat from the pork sausage to make is stick together.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 21, 2010)

thx...sounds good!


----------



## meateater (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats a great fattie filling!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the tidbits of info.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have always known that a fattie slate was an open canvas for painting. Now you have painted quite a differant picture with all 4 of those fatties. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Really are required for the createtivty for sure.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 22, 2010)

These were the first fatty's I have done on my UDS and it was a real experience. With all that bacon fat dripping onto the lump wood it makes for a big flame when you open the lid. As soon as I opened the lid I had flames shooting all the way out of the top of the drum. I noticed today that I singed a bunch of my hair on my head. hahaha Oh well they were good and worth it.


----------



## treegje (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy smokes! That looks good. I'm so hungry right now...


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Idea on the Fatties, They look great...


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Chinese food! I will have to try that.
Great job and q-view


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice! What a great idea with the Chinese food. I am thinking a Kung Pao Chicken or beef fatty sounds real good about now 







for thinking out of the box!!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL on the hair, you get a purple heart for smoking


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks that is what I was going for.
I will be doing these again for sure but with less rice next time.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 23, 2010)

Great Idea! 

I'd like to make a General Tso's Fattie

oh, and


----------



## wingman (Feb 23, 2010)

I have looked at the fatties several times today. Took any joy out of my PB&J sandwich! I'm doing this with Teriyaki chicken soon.


----------



## badfrog (Feb 23, 2010)

OUTSTANDING! 
those look awesome! your creativity really opens the door...Thai fatties? German? the possibilities are limitless!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 23, 2010)

Those look great!  Between your chinese fatties and Ron's taco bell fattie, it really gets the gears burning.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great idea.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that laughed out loud when they read that?


----------



## williamzanzinger (Feb 24, 2010)

a phallic phatty, better hope it dont leak


----------



## jw3s (Feb 25, 2010)

how many Kstones did you have down before this fantastic idea came to a reality?  

i love it. i just found my project this weekend.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually I didn't have any keystones before I came up with this. If you can believe that at all????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I had been waiting to try that for a long time. I also have a couple of other crazy idea's I am waiting to try as well.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice idea, never thought about Chinese food in them but that would be tasty, maybe a little Chinese 5 spice in the sausage?
Probably won't add any rice when I give this a try as I would be afraid it might take away from the veggie/meat mixture.
Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## bigdan (Feb 25, 2010)

The beef is called mongolian beef! Love the stuff.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 25, 2010)

MMMM thought that was what it looked like...used to have a place here that made Mongolian lamb that stuff really rocked.


----------



## pike (Feb 26, 2010)

that is a wonderfull idea.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 26, 2010)

Just gotta ask .. how did it taste ? Looks like a million bucks


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 26, 2010)

They tasted Awesome but next time I will do them with a lower temp like i normally do and I won't put as much rice if any at all. Ok maybe just a little rice.


----------

